# Best macro shots in my photography class.



## monkeypoo78 (Feb 19, 2014)

Final Project for my photography class. At the end of the class the teacher told me that I had the best photos! I have to say that this is my first time shooting macro. CC welcome  :lmao:


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats on being #1!  I really love the colors and the composition in the first 1.


----------



## monkeypoo78 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks ! Out of all of them, number 1 is my favorite.


----------



## Bytesback (Feb 20, 2014)

All of them are really great, but number 2 is definitely my favorite. Awesome shots!


----------



## BillM (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shots, I just picked up my first Macro lens the other day, can't wait to get started :thumbup:


----------



## monkeypoo78 (Feb 20, 2014)

I actually didn't use a macro lens to take these shots. I used a 200 mm with extension tubes lol. It was very hard to focus it but it came out good at the end. Spent about 4 hours just taking photos of different flowes.


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 20, 2014)

One trick i learnt was to take lots of photos with changing dof then you can layer them to make the whole flower in focus thats if you have the time lol 

Nice photos anyways


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice job!  I started shooting macros with an extension tube, too, and yes -- the focus was really touchy.


----------



## monkeypoo78 (Feb 20, 2014)

yahgiggle said:


> One trick i learnt was to take lots of photos with changing dof then you can layer them to make the whole flower in focus thats if you have the time lol  Nice photos anyways


 I learned that too, but I'm not so good at doing that stuff lol.


----------

